# shaved and cant lie down (kinda urgent)



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Is it possible he has some razor burn that is making him uncomfortable? I really have no idea. Maybe he's in a bit of shock from the loss of hair. Make sure he's staying hydrated, and look for signs of distress. Not that it helps you now, but there's really no good reason to ever shave your golden... and judging by his reaction to this I would suggest you not do it in the future. Good luck. Let us know how it turns out.

Julie and Jersey

PS~ Make sure you keep him protected from the sun until his hair grows back in. Dogs can get skin cancer same as humans.


----------



## Fransheska (Mar 9, 2008)

the hairs down there are probably prickling him or some shave burn so maybe get an ice pack and numb it for him, wouldnt suggest shaving him again, maybe call a groomer and ask


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would call your vet.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I wish you haven't done that.It is no reason for goldens to be shave.Be very careful on the sun,it easy to get a sun burn.


----------



## dost (Jun 14, 2008)

thank you for the suggestions coming so far. 
an update for you;

for half an hour i was just with him, pat him, hugged him, made her sit on his bum again. he liked it. i think he is happy, but problem is he is so tired. because when he came out from vet he was so happy. first thing he did after getting off the car was, he tried to lie down on the grass but he couldnt. and at home again he couldnt. and you know the whole other story.

oh and have to mention he has an ear infection on his ear right now.
he was shaking in his head all the time. but we started to medicate him after shaving and because of that triying story he forgot about the whole ear thing. he just wants to lie down.

oh my poor


----------



## dost (Jun 14, 2008)

yep, shaving thing, i insisted not to shave but my parents thought the opposite
puff.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I can only imagine what new sensations he is experiencing...poor fella must be on overload....
maybe a nice thick, soft blanket to lay down on....??


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a dog that would not lay down because her anal sacs needed to be cleaned. I had an emergency appt to the vets, and she would still not lay down for a about 48 hours. I would take comforters and make them high enough under her, so she could relax her body. The vets also told me to put hot compresses on her butt to sooth her.

It was the most uncomfortable thing - watching her so tired, and refusing to lay down.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor boy- is his name Dost? Will he lay down with you and be petted or will he chew a nice tempting bone or Kong toy to get his mind on something different?


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

dost said:


> yep, shaving thing, i insisted not to shave but my parents thought the opposite
> puff.


 
Show your parents this thread and tell them, as others have said, Goldens should *NEVER* be shaved. 

I don't even trim mine.... I think they look best with that long flowing fur. 

Btw, that fur actually protect them from the heat and sun.

*NOTE:* Fur in between the paw pads should be trimmed when it gets too long. If too long it will let your Golden slide on certain flooring materials.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hope your golden settles down and becomes more comfortable, he may have sensitive skin and feel uncomfortable due to the shave,.. Goldens have their coats to protect from the heat, sun and insulate, please tell your parents not to shave him again, and if it is summer watch he doesn't get sunburn now.


----------



## dost (Jun 14, 2008)

hello again,

many thanks for all the replies.
an update;


last night about 02:00, my mom made him sleep for 10 minutes or something. after that he slept for about another 10 while i was petting him.
and around 03:00 he finally started to lay doen by hisself. and today a lot more better. he sleeps and rests

thank you


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

My golden retriever has been shaved down 3 times twice as per request. The third i asked for a cleanup of some loose strands of hair but came back shaved. I will no longer be taking him to groomers maybe only for bathing and thats it. I'm now letting his hair grow back.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hard to imagine, but there is a lot of embarrassment on the part of a golden when they are shaved.


----------

